# Urban backyard bee keeping 1/4 arce lot canit be done?



## JeffM17 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just wondering, DW would like to put a hive in the back yard sometime next spring. We are in an urban settings with a 1/4 acre lot, wondering if this can really be done. Legally we are allowed one hive per lot as long as they do not become a nuisance.

We would put the hive with entrance facing towards a fence with some tall choke cherry trees, this should direct the bees up.

Should we announce / ask the neighbors of our intentions or will this just invite more problems. We know / talk to two neighbors on each side of us, but have never spoken to the ones behind us.

The back yard is mostly a lawn so I need to re work the sprinklers to create an area that doesn't hit the hive. I have also thought about ripping out a good section of the lawn and putting more raised beds for gardening. 

How to limit the hive size, we can have only 1 hive and I really don't want an 8' tall hive . 

How to control swarms, what happens if the bees swarm and go into the neighbors tree 50 + feet up? 


DW has joined up with the local bee keeping association and is going to visit some other urban hives to get an idea of how they are setup.


----------



## jlsheehan (Jul 26, 2012)

I am an urban beekeeper on a 1/4 lot and it works just fine. In my town, if you get a permit, an automatic notice goes to all your neighbors -- they were all fine with it, as far as I can tell. I give the really close ones a jar of honey, to keep them happy. And their flowers keep my bees happy. As far as limiting hive numbers, you can always give away a hive (or sell it) if you need to make a split in the spring -- this has the happy outcome of reducing swarm likelihood, and managing the size of the hive. You can also harvest your honey as you go along, to keep the overall height of the hive down. So... all your issues can be managed. and I'd say go for it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never tell the neighbors. Either they don't care anyway or they will freak out because they can't grasp the concept. They can't process what it means. When they discover the hive (and they will) and it's been there for a year or so (the amount of time it typically takes for them to realize it) the fears they would have had already did not happen. I would keep at least one nuc. It can be a box on top of your other box which to all people would appear to be one hive. Even an experienced beekeeper might not notice if you have your bottoms and tops the same size as your hives.

http://bushfarms.com/images/TopOnHive2.jpg
http://bushfarms.com/images/FeederApartmentsEntrances.jpg


----------



## JeffM17 (Jul 19, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> I would keep at least one nuc. It can be a box on top of your other box which to all people would appear to be one hive.


Do you then sell off / give away the nuc once it gets established? Or perhaps you find other people / places that will allow you to place a hive. 

A midnight clandestine hive setup in your neighbors yard


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

JeffM17 said:


> Do you then sell off / give away the nuc once it gets established? Or perhaps you find other people / places that will allow you to place a hive.


Maybe not in your neighbor's yard ...but yes, you can sell, give away, or find another place to keep it yourself.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you then sell off / give away the nuc once it gets established? Or perhaps you find other people / places that will allow you to place a hive.


I would keep it all the time. Overwinter it. Your hive may die. Weaken it in the spring to boost your other hive and keep a spare queen around. Or let it develop into another hive. Camouflage it if you have to. Or keep an observation hive for your spare queen and brood. Having some "spare parts" (especially open brood) can mean the difference between losing a hive or not.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Jeff,
I also keep hives in the 'burbs, and I'm doing fine with it. If you have a good relationship with your neighbors it's probably fine to share, but like others have mentioned, for the most part it's probably best to keep this to yourself. Definitely do some research on how to prevent swarming and be prepared if they do by having a spare nuc or better setting up a swarm trap.

It sounds like your hive placement is good as it will get the bees flying high right from the hive. I've got the same thing going on, and it works very well to keep bees from flying into people and dogs mouths.

There are a couple of decent books that cover backyard apiaries in depth, but it's probably unnecessary. Just do some searches on here and google on backyard/urban beekeeping, there are quite a few blogs and such out there with sound advice.

Good luck!


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff, our lot is just over 1/4 acre, and I have 4 hives on it.

I've mentioned it to a neighbor who is also a friend, but none of the other neighbors have even noticed that I'm keeping bees. We have a 6 foot privacy fence around the backyard, so that helps, and there are tall trees at the edge of the property. When the bees leave their hives, they ascend at a high angle, like fighters on afterburner. By the time they reach the edge of our property, they're 30 feet high.


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

My hives are on 1/3 acre and I only have a 4 ft fence. The neighbors know about them obviously. I have the hives right by the fence, but the entrances are faced towards the middle of the yard and never have a problem with them running into someone, unless you are right in front of the entrance. They come out of the hive and increase altitude at about 45 degrees until they are above my head and out of site. I always get a kick watching them flying like some crazy fighter pilots!!!


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> I never tell the neighbors. Either they don't care anyway or they will freak out because they can't grasp the concept. They can't process what it means. When they discover the hive (and they will) and it's been there for a year or so (the amount of time it typically takes for them to realize it) the fears they would have had already did not happen.


I completely agree with this. I had bees at my home for about 5 years before a neighbor asked about repairing a section of the fence. As we were talking he noticed my hives and got a little nervous because he is "allergic" to bees  (sting site swells up). He suggested I tell the rest of the neighbors because "they should know". I politely pointed out that the bees had been here for 5 years without him even knowing they were there so what reason would there be to go around anouncing it now. 
Later that day I took a jar of honey to him and his wife and pointed out that my bees made this honey from some of the lovely flowers that they had planted in there yard . After that she tasted it and decided it was the best honey she ever had.


----------



## MsBeHaven (May 31, 2013)

I've got two hives in my lot, registered with the state, but not the neighbors. My lot has a garden shed and I just added an enclosed 6 ft fence onto the back. Would highly encourage the solid fence - kids, dogs, and neighbors don't mix well with bees. The fence keeps the problems out and as far as neighbors go, out of sight is out of mind. No worries about sprinklers or mowing either (mulch inside the fence). Have a water site set up in yard and use essential oils around it to keep bees from looking at the neighbor's pool.

Good luck!


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

I have just less than 1/4 acre and put my hive in a 10x10 dog kennel and then placed privacy fencing almost all the way around it (still open to the East for the sun.)
Neighbors have no idea and the bees spiral up up and away! I cannot believe how high they go! I have no trouble with bees getting in the way.
One concern I kind of have is if they ever swarm.... I hope I can keep them on my property!
This was the best thing I have discovered since starting to date!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I have 11 hives (500,000 or so bees) 2 feet from my neighbors fence (wood fence, no gaps). They have no idea they are there. It's best they ask later (probably never will).
Limiting to one hive is going to be tough. Make a nuc for backup like MB said and put it on the back side of the hive. You may have to make splits and sell them or give them away to keep them from swarming.
Between you and I, a one hive limit is ridiculous. Two hives are needed for immediate resources.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

If I could only have one hive I would look into a Long Lang............about 12'ft long if you know what I mean


----------



## Irons (Dec 29, 2005)

I have 2 hives (well, down to one now-but that's another story) on about 1/4 of an acre. The bees haven't paid any attention to my house or my family. They leave the hive and fly up and out between my neighbor's house and myself. 

There are no fences so my one neighbor knew right away and was fine with it, another didn't even notice.

I'll be giving them a couple small jars of honey though in a month or so.

Go for it, you'll love it!


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

I have two hives on 1/8 of an acre. They are right next to my house, in the tiny little back yard we have. I only have neighbors on the sides. The property behind me is undeveloped woods. So far, the bees have been there 18 months and no one has said a word. Like others, I didn't say anything to anyone in advance. I just got bees. I did put the hives out in the yard about 4 months before the bees arrived. I wanted to see if I'd get any "your bees stung me" comments, and I was secretly hoping a swarm might move in. Stuck out on both counts. I recently gave some honey to both neighbors, and both admitted that they hadn't even noticed the bees. They were also very appreciative of the honey.

I also fully agree with two hives, or a cleverly camouflaged hive & nuc combo. Having the extra hive resources and queen around are a big help. I'm struggling with one hive right now, and if I didn't have a second hive to draw from my weak hive would already be dead.

Brian


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Harley Craig said:


> If I could only have one hive I would look into a Long Lang...


Yes, I agree! And it is much easier to manage when all frames available. Also, you may put supers on the top - it may be part of the hive, or it may be another ... hm ... home for bees if divided from the main box. Having one hive is ridiculous and just impossible. You need a flexibility to manage bees. I do not hide my bees but I do not advertise that I have bees ether - it is my private business unless somebody affected by MY bees. Than we could talk. So far, my neighbors are very happy with jars of honey they got from time to time. In urban environment, I noticed, most people are very supportive of bees.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We have 11 hives on a 1/4 acre lot right now. Its more than I like to keep here.
Ours are 20' from the fence & the bees rarely bother the neighbors. 
3 or 4 seems to be a better number for our yard.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe it is the time of year but water will be a bigger issue than hive placement. My hives sit by the house (the exact same color and yes I have too many). The issues come from water as the bees go to it by the hundreds they are a nuisance even to me. What are your water sources and do your neighbors have any fish ponds or bird baths? 
I would not tell them about your bees, there are no advantage and many disadvantages.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I have one hive on my 1/3 acre lot. Plunked it right in the front yard because that was the only place that met our cities set back requirements (and my husband's requirement of Not near My woodworking shop). Didn't tell the neighbors and probably most of them don't know I have one since it's a top bar hive, which most people are unfamiliar with. I did find out that the neighbor across the street called the city to see if I was legal, because they were worried about their toddler. He doesn't have a shrub in his yard or a pool, so I'd say he's really safe from my bees  

I'm enjoying the hobby so much that I'm hoping to encourage others in my area to at least "Host a Hive" for a real beekeeper to manage, but allow them the enjoyment of the bees as well as give the beekeepers out-yards to put more hives. Education is the key to getting the gardeners on board with saving the honey bees.


----------



## grd1984 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have 2 hives on the roof of my garage, 1/4 acre lot. I think the elevation really helps, they fly up and out of the yard and don't bother anyone. I made sure the neighbors weren't deathly allergic before I got them. One neighbor was a little concerned that the bees would bother them in their yard. Now that they've been there for a year, they've learned how bees act and they're fine with it. I'm going to go up to 4 hives next spring, that will be the max I put in the yard though.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

JeffM17 said:


> Just wondering, DW would like to put a hive in the back yard sometime next spring. Legally we are allowed one hive per lot...
> 
> Should we announce / ask the neighbors of our intentions or will this just invite more problems.


"NEVER ASK PERMISSION". This sage advice from Grace Hopper (co-inventor of COBAL). God rest her soul. You can always appologize afterward, and say "I'll never do it again", but if you ask permission....


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm big on good neighbor practices ...except for telling them ahead of time. People fear the unknown and are quite irrational. I've slowly let my neighbors know after they've been there a year or two.

Do keep them watered
Do get them high enough to be over people's heads ..or far way from property lines.
Do keep them out of sight - don't paint the boxes white, try camo!


----------

